# Transfert des albums photos créés dans pellicule : MAC?



## Benjamin875 (25 Août 2013)

Bonsoir,

Au cours d'un voyage, j'ai importé mes photos sur l'iPad et les ai classées par album dans pellicule. Est il possible de n'importer que ces albums ? En effet, à l'ouverture d'iPhoto il me propose d'importer le dossier "photos importées" de l'iPad qui ne m'intéresse pas car non trié.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Benjamin875 (26 Août 2013)

Personne n'a d'idées ? Si ça ne marche pas, tant pis je retirerai sur le mac.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (26 Août 2013)

Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir bien compris, mais, avec l'appli "transfert d'images" sur mac ça ne convient pas?


----------



## Benjamin875 (27 Août 2013)

Quand je branche mon iPad il me detecte directement iPhoto pour transférer les photos et c'est le foutoir je perds tous mes albums créés.

Je pensais par iTunes mais je ne vois rien.

En fait je crois que c'est impossible, j'espérais trop "recuperer les albums sous forme de dossiers".


----------



## Benjamin875 (30 Août 2013)

J'ai finalement importé les photos directement sur mon MAC.
A l'avenir, je ne m'embeterai pas à créer des dossiers.


----------



## Gwen (30 Août 2013)

C'est le gros souci de l'appli Photo ou même iPhoto. aucun classement effectué sur l'iPad ou l'iPhone ne peut être conserver. Autant dire que trier en déplacement, ça ne sert à rien. Ce qui est dommage, car justement c'est une activité simple à faire dans les transports en commun ou directement après un shooting quand la mémoire est fraîche.

Apple a merdé grave sur le coup en oubliant ce point.


----------

